# Review; Sunwayman D40A - A great light



## kj2 (Jun 15, 2013)

A new AA-flashlight has arrived. Sunwayman brought us the D40A. The light runs on 4* AA and giving a max of 980 lumens.










Here the specs given by Sunwayman:

● CREE XM-L2 LED, with a lifetime of up to 50,000 hours
● Brand-new Dual-button Side Switch System, slightly depress the side switch buttons for output ranging from 30 to 980 lumens, Police Strobe, Aviation Signal, SOS, Strobe and Moon Mode: 
Turbo: 980 Lumens (To avoid overheating, the light will enter High mode automatically after 3mins continuous use) High: 550 Lumens (1.7hrs) Mid: 220 Lumens ( 4hrs ) Low: 30 Lumens (31hrs)
● Standby Current: < 30μA
● Effective range of 315 meters
● Intensity: 24800cd
● Dimension: 120.6mm (length) x 40mm (head diameter) x 42mm (body diameter)
● Weight: 165.4g (battery excluded)
● Tail stand capable- can be used as a candle
● Accessories: Lanyard, O-ring, Holster











The light comes in a sturdy cardboard-box. My D40A comes out-of China, and the box survived a 9200 kilometer trip. Not a single dent in it.
Sturdy foam holds the light in place. The box further includes a manual, a warranty-cart, a Sunwayman brochure, O-ring, lanyard and a holster.
The holster is a decent quality which you can expect from Sunwayman.






The D40A has a Orange Peel reflector which gives a smooth beam. The aren't rings in the beam pattern and the hot-spot has a smooth transit into the spill.
My sample gives a bright white hot-spot and spill. There is no green or other colour that I can see.











The buttons gives good feedback and you hear a soft click when pressed. With the mode button the light steps from Turbo>high>mid>low.
This is somewhat different from other lights. Mostly we see a low>mid>high>turbo arrangement. 
Gaining access to the "hidden" modes can be difficult the first time, but when you know it- it's quite easy.

Strobe; double click the M-button under any mode (light should not be in lock-out)
Aviation signal (beacon); press and hold the M-button when the light is off
Police strobe; press and hold the M-button when the light is on
Moon-mode; press and hold the on/off-button when the light is off
SOS; press and hold the on/off-button when the light is on














I was surprised to see the 'M40A-C' text on the D40A battery-carrier. I suspect Sunwayman uses parts of their other lights into this light. But that can be a advantage, because this saves money 
The battery-carrier feels solid and doesn't rattle inside the tube. The carrier can be inserted both ways, so you can't make a mistake with that. 









The D40A has square-threads which are running smoothly. The threads where dry when I received the light, and have put some Nyogel on it.
The holster can be attached multiple ways. I particular like that I can put the holster on quickly with the velcro-strap or to be secure, I can loop-it through my belt. 
Sunwayman is known for their excellent HA-III coating on their lights. Normally there aren't any flaws to be found but, mine had one. At the top of the screw-thread. I think this happened
because the wasn't any lube.

Beamshots: All photos shot with ISO 100 F/5.6 1/2 secs (Canon EOS 500D) Distance to wall: 4 meters

Nitecore EA4:






















Eagletac GX25A3: 














Sunwayman D40A: (_I wasn't able to get a shot of the moon-mode (1lumens)_ )

















All-in-all the D40 is a great light  It's uses standard AA batteries which are common everywhere on earth. The moon-mode is handy for indoor usage when you don't want to lose your night-vision.
The light lays good and solid in your hands. The D40A is also a good camping light because of his modes. The moon-mode is perfect for inside your tent and the medium mode is enough to walk around a bit.
Going some place darker, bump it up to high and you have enough light to do almost everything 

I'll be using this light a lot. 

This ends-up my second review  There can be some languages mistakes, English isn't my first languages 
Hope to do some more reviews in the future.


----------



## Lighteous (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice review! Thank you!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## ChibiM (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the review! I definitely like the light, and would like to get one if the price dropped significantly  

Do you have some beamshots or comparison shots with other lights?

alvast bedankt..groetjes


----------



## kj2 (Jun 15, 2013)

ChibiM said:


> Thanks for the review! I definitely like the light, and would like to get one if the price dropped significantly
> Do you have some beamshots or comparison shots with other lights?
> alvast bedankt..groetjes


The price is already low. Of course it always could be lower, but I don't expect that the price will drop any time soon.
Don't have beamshots at this moment. I probably try later to make some and will add them.

edit; hope I can do some beamshots. Night is falling late this time a year. Can't shoot some indoor shots.


----------



## Bumble (Jun 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


> The price is already low. Of course it always could be lower, but I don't expect that the price will drop any time soon.
> Don't have beamshots at this moment. I probably try later to make some and will add them.



thanks for the review  im really looking forward to recieving my light... as for price, FT price has gone through the roof ! so shop about as usual for the best deal . doing outdoor is still cheap.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 15, 2013)

Bumble said:


> thanks for the review  im really looking forward to recieving my light... as for price, FT price has gone through the roof ! so shop about as usual for the best deal . doing outdoor is still cheap.


We're always looking for the best deal


----------



## elbowtko (Jun 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


> We're always looking for the best deal



Wow, that is (almost) double the price of the nitecore EA4, before then they were comparable in price.

Now it is in the league of Eagletac's 3x AA


----------



## kj2 (Jun 15, 2013)

elbowtko said:


> Wow, that is (almost) double the price of the nitecore EA4, before then they were comparable in price.
> Now it is in the league of Eagletac's 3x AA



But you won't have the 'melting button' problem :laughing:


----------



## Showmethelight (Jun 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


> But you won't have the 'melting button' problem :laughing:



Did your EA4 button melt kj2?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 16, 2013)

Showmethelight said:


> Did your EA4 button melt kj2?


My brothers EA4  didn't melt (yet)


----------



## holylight (Jun 16, 2013)

Tks for the review.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 17, 2013)

kj2 said:


> My brothers EA4  didn't melt (yet)



leave it in the car in the hottest day of summer, you'll see a balooning switch. hahaha..

they used the wrong material, should be silicon switch, not rubber!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2013)

roadkill1109 said:


> leave it in the car in the hottest day of summer, you'll see a balooning switch. hahaha..
> they used the wrong material, should be silicon switch, not rubber!


Well, I'm not going to do that  although tomorrow can be a dangerous day for the EA4 here, temperature will be around 35 degrees Celsius(outside).


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Update: made some beam photos tonight of the D40A, Eagletac GX25A3 and the Nitecore EA4. I hope they turn-out nicely. (fingers crossed, camera didn't pick up the light that well)
Hope to add them tomorrow to the review 

edit; been really busy this Tuesday (installing a new desk), hope to get some time on Wednesday to add the photos.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your nice review. kj2! :thumbsup: Hope seeing your third review as well.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 18, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> Thanks a lot for your nice review. kj2! :thumbsup: Hope seeing your third review as well.


My third will probably be the Fenix HP25. The more reviews someone does, the better it gets


----------



## climberkid (Jun 18, 2013)

Just saying...ordered mine for half the price as most places. There are 2 or 3 shops that are selling them at very reasonable prices. Check out the other D40A threads for those kind of details. I'm more and more excited since I ordered this light. Plan on trying it out as a bike light on a rubber flashlight mount.


----------



## Bumble (Jun 18, 2013)

climberkid said:


> Just saying...ordered mine for half the price as most places. There are 2 or 3 shops that are selling them at very reasonable prices. Check out the other D40A threads for those kind of details. I'm more and more excited since I ordered this light. Plan on trying it out as a bike light on a rubber flashlight mount.



im really looking forward to mine arriving its currently just arrived in the uk  i take it you got it from WB or FT (where i got mine) for $49 delivered


----------



## kj2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Update: have add the beamshots.


----------



## Bumble (Jun 21, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Update: have add the beamshots.



Many thanks for the beamshots ... well after "playing around" with my D40a yesterday, i can safely say my ea4 is now going to sit on my shelf . i took the light out last night and was very impressed with it... i prefer the two button ui on the d40a.. the d40a is quite a thrower too despite an op relector (certainly throws as well as my ea4.. maybe a little better actually).very nice transition from spot to spill. nice moonlight (which i have my light to come on in with mode memory). a very impressive "turbo"!! . i have more confidence in the d40a in the electonic lock out ( press both buttons for 2 seconds) as to the ea4 lockout, also you can mechanically lock the d40a out by a quater-turn of the battery tube. the disco/blinkies are hidden well enough too imo. overall a very nice light imho... and a VERY strong contender in the aa compact/pocket thrower category.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot for posting the beamshot. kj2! :thumbsup:


----------



## markr6 (Jun 21, 2013)

roadkill1109 said:


> leave it in the car in the hottest day of summer, you'll see a balooning switch. hahaha..
> 
> they used the wrong material, should be silicon switch, not rubber!



I've got mine sitting in my Jeep's cupholder in the parking lot right now - just as a possible sacrafice for testing purposes. Jeep thermometer is showing 98°F...much hotter inside! No problems so far after 6 hours.


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 21, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I've got mine sitting in my Jeep's cupholder in the parking lot right now - just as a possible sacrafice for testing purposes. Jeep thermometer is showing 98°F...much hotter inside! No problems so far after 6 hours.



Your courage is much appreciated! Following this closely as my EA4W is used daily (nightly).


----------



## firelord777 (Jun 21, 2013)

Great review man! I can't believe I missed your review all this time!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 22, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Great review man! I can't believe I missed your review all this time!


Thanks


----------



## kj2 (Jun 22, 2013)

The Nitecore NTW40 just came in. It's fits the D40A well. Always handy when you are on the road to have a traffic wand with you.
I really like a traffic wand in combo with the 'police strobe' that Sunwayman has


----------



## climberkid (Jun 22, 2013)

Bumble said:


> im really looking forward to mine arriving its currently just arrived in the uk  i take it you got it from WB or FT (where i got mine) for $49 delivered



I did indeed. Just got it to my porch yesterday. I'm loving the size and usefulness of this thing. It's no Saab TN31 but it will throw strongly across my small acre. Super lightweight and beautifully anodized, as expected by SWM.

Found the traffic wand at BJ for $5. Chapter than KD if you get it with something else to get free shipping or use the discount code.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kj2 (Jun 22, 2013)

climberkid said:


> Found the traffic wand at BJ for $5.



Wow, that's cheap although BJ charges $18.96 for shipping it to me. I got it out-of China for $10 (free shipping).


----------



## illumiGeek (Jun 26, 2013)

Cheapest I can find the D40A for now is $62 shipped. Anyone know of a better deal?


----------



## Bumble (Jun 26, 2013)

are you a member of the candle power forum market place ? if not you should join up  and yes there is slightly cheaper available .


----------



## illumiGeek (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay, Bumble, I've been looking at dealers in the marketplace but still no joy. Any hints on who I should check with?

Thanks, Tim


----------



## Bumble (Jun 27, 2013)

check your pm


----------



## Campdavid (Jun 27, 2013)

While I am a flashlight "nut" like most/all of you, I do not have any engineering or technical background to do any sort of testing on brightness, run times, etc. But what I can tell you from the perspective of a regular guy, this flashligh absolutely ROCKS! I have a fairly decent collection of lights mostly Surefires w/ Malkoff drops ins, Fenix, Deerelight, LumaPower and so on. Nothing I own, or have ever owned, comes even close to the power and versatility of the D40A. My favorite light for years has been my SF U2 (oldie but a goodie) well that one is relegated to the shelf now!

The UI is great as are the switches/buttons. The moon mode on the D40A is terrific in the house at night and if a little more light is needed, one click and you get 30 lumens without totally frying your eyes are 980. The beam is awesome with a nice hotspot w/ good thow and really decent spill. I am even happy with the color of the light it produces. This is one that will get a lot of use!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 3, 2013)

Can this run on 2 AA?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 3, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Can this run on 2 AA?


just tried it. My D40A doesn't turn on.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 3, 2013)

That was fast. What a bummer. Thx.


----------



## reppans (Jul 3, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Can this run on 2 AA?



Great idea, thanks....now I know how to test the battery meter. 

Pretty sure it will run on 2xL91s, maybe 2xNewAlks, maybe 1x3vCRAA, although you'll lose the higher modes. You'll need dummy cells in the batt carrier to complete the circuit since it operates in series. I only have 1 dummy cell with me at the moment and just ran 3 Eneloops, probably ~3.8v. Lost Turbo, but all other modes were intact and the red LED did not light up.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 3, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> That was fast. What a bummer. Thx.



Working voltage: 3~6V;
Low voltage warnings come at 3.6V, 3.2V


----------



## illumiGeek (Jul 28, 2013)

Got mine yesterday. Doingoutdoor has them on sale now, both CW and NW (I got a CW). Nice light. I was hoping for a bit more of a thrower. It's a pretty floody beam, but it still throws well due to its high output.

Love the moon mode! Made eminently more practical since you can always turn the light on in moon mode, no matter what mode it was in when you turned it off. I also like that it cycles from moon to low if you need a bit more light. Just wish it didn't jump to turbo on the next click.

Which brings me to my main criticism of the D40A. It would be better if it ramped up in power rather than down (low > med > high > turbo vs. turbo > high > med > low). It's quite a shock to the eyes going from low to turbo. I suppose that's a desirable effect if you're trying to impress someone (which is why I suspect Sunwayman did it that way), but from a practical standpoint, it's very unpleasant.

Also, my particular sample isn't as white as it could be. The spot is nice and white, but the transition zone between spot and spill is yellowish, and the spill itself is a bit purple. Not deal-breakingly so, but disappointing after all the glowing reviews I've read. I know this is somewhat common in bright, cool-white LED lights, but it's more noticeable in the D40A than in, say, my Quark Turbo or Fenix LD22.

All in all, though, I really like the D40A. It's a nice fist filling size, but it's still compact. It's smaller than I thought it would be from the in-hand pictures I've seen (then again, I have large hands). It has enough heft to feel like a solid, high quality light, without being too heavy. The battery carrier is a quality piece that doesn't rattle in the body. And the different brightness modes are well spaced for use in almost any situation. There's a lot to like about the D40A, in spite of its flaws.

Aloha, Tim


----------



## zespectre (Sep 5, 2013)

Just placed my order for a D40A. Wish I'd seen the note about the traffic cone as I'd have added one of those to the mix as well. For some reason I wind up directing traffic fairly frequently (summer fair volunteer and so forth).

I was on the fence but the ability to select either "moon mode" or "eye burner" from off pushed me over the edge. I use my lights heavily while camping so I like not killing my dark-adapted eyes accidentally every time I forget to shield a light when turning it on but I also like having a "what the hell was that" mode to light up <grin>.

It's been a while (about a year) since I've been this excited about an incoming light.


----------



## Mystiqz (Dec 13, 2013)

thanks for the review!! i think i might get this one, cheaper than the V11R


----------



## Tacitus (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the review, and thanks to posters for the added information!


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 14, 2014)

climberkid said:


> Just saying...ordered mine for half the price as most places. There are 2 or 3 shops that are selling them at very reasonable prices. Check out the other D40A threads for those kind of details……………….



I'm jealous at the deals some of you are getting, on the D40A and other lights! Share your shopping secrets please!


----------

